# Peeps!



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

These people are so creative!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/artsandliving/magazine/peeps2010/index.html


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin1: Hmmmmm! Mine never last that long :frusty:


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

i love those peeps dioramas!

and mintchip, that is the cutest photo!! lol!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the Washington Post link. I went to a "Peep Party" this past weekend where we were split into teams and had to create Peep dioramas. Not nearly as well done as the ones in the video clips but we had a blast (me team did "The Three Little Peeps" nursery rhyme). One team did a beach scene and had little bikini bathing suits on the peeps.


----------

